# Intel Core 9th Gen oder 10th Gen Prozessore



## db1986 (17. Juni 2020)

Nach x Jahren gibt es wieder mal ein neuer PC. Bin kein Hardcore Gamer, aber selberverständlich sollen aktuelle und auch in 1-2 Jahren die Games wie Witcher 3 oder Cyperpunk 2077 auf hohem Niveau flüssig laufen.

Habe mich für ein Komplettsystem entscheiden von einem Lokalen PC Anbieter.
Die GK wird eine Nvidia Geforce RTX 2060 Super, Netzteil Corsair CV550
16 GB Corsair RAM
Wasserkühlung
Als Bildschirm habe ich den iiyama Red Eagle G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 27 Zoll, 2560x1440 Pixel

Entscheiden kann ich mich jetzt nur nicht zwischen den 9th oder 10th Prozessor Generation
Zur Auswahl steht der Intel Core I7-9700 oder der Intel Core I7-10700F
Mir ist klar, der neuer ist normalerweise der besser, aber was für einen Mehrwert hätte ich aktuell und in 1-3 Jahre wenn ich den ca. 200 Euro teureren Prozessor 10 Gen Prozessor wähle? Merke ich da wirklich einen grossen Unterscheid beim Gamen heute und in 1-3 Jahren, oder ist nur mein Geldbeutel um 200 Euro leerer? 

Zu was ratet ihr mir? Reicht der 9 Gen Prozessor völlig aus für die nächsten paar Jahre, oder doch direkt den neuen nehmen, aber halt auch noch mehr Geld ausgeben?

Wie gesagt, bin kein Hardcore Gamer, aber wann sollte es schon gut aussehen, aber halt auch nicht zu jedem Preis.
Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2020)

Ich würde einen Ryzen 5 3600, 3600X oder Ryzen 7 3700X nehmen. Der 9700 oder 10700 ist in Games etwas schneller, aber AMD ist günstiger und bietet trotzdem selbst beim Ryzen 5 schon 12 Threads. Der Nachteil beim 9700 ist, dass er nur 6 Kerne und Threads hat - das würde ich mit Blick auf die neuen Konsolen, die bei Games dann mehr und mehr "viele Threads" auch nutzen wollen, zu wenig erachten. Ein Ryzen 5 3600(X) wäre auch schon für bestimmt 5-6 Jahre mehr als gut genug, ein 10700F bringt halt um die 10-15% mehr Leistung in Games, kostet aber entsprechend viel. Wichtiger ist da aber zuerst die Grafikkarte - erst wenn ein Game trotz guter Grafikkarte nicht über zB 40 FPS hinauskommt, sind 10-15% mehr FPS der Rede wert. Ansonsten hast du halt statt zb 100 statt "nur" 90 FPS, wenn du einen Intel 10700 mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 vergleichst.

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum du die Core i5-10000er nicht nennst. Die sind auch etwas schneller als ein Ryzen 5 3600, haben 12 Threads und je nach Modell um die 200€ zu haben.


----------



## db1986 (17. Juni 2020)

oke oke oke
Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? Ist in etwa gleich teuer wie das Intel System:
Zukunftsicher und besser als der Intel?
GK und Prozessor?

Besser geht immer, ist mir schon klar, warten kann man auch immer.

Netzteil    Corsair VS550
Mainboard    MSI B450-A PRO MAX
Prozessor    AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (8 cores)
RAM    16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666MHz (2x8GB)
Grafikkarte    MSI Radeon RX5700 XT MECH OC


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> oke oke oke
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? Ist in etwa gleich teuer wie das Intel System:
> Zukunftsicher und besser als der Intel?
> GK und Prozessor?
> ...


Passt gut, die 5700 XT ist eh besser als die RTX 2060 Super, obwohl sie je nach Modell sogar günstiger ist. Beim RAM könnte man aber DDR4-3000 oder schneller nehmen.


----------



## db1986 (17. Juni 2020)

habe noch dieses AMD Modell gefunden bei meinen Schweizer Händler für ca. EUR 1550  was auch zugleich das max. Budget ist

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12 -Core Threads 24
nVidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super
RAM 16 GB 2666 MHz
Board MSI B450M PRO-M2 MAX AMD B450
Thermaltake 600 W

Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> habe noch dieses AMD Modell gefunden bei meinen Schweizer Händler für ca. EUR 1550  was auch zugleich das max. Budget ist
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12 -Core Threads 24
> nVidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super
> ...



Gar nichts, außer Du machst extreme Anwendungen, die enorm von Multi-Threading profitieren. In Games ist der 3900X kaum schneller, teils sogar (wegen des Taktes) langsamer als ein Ryzen 5 oder 7. DIe 2070 Super ist halt etwas schneller als die 5700 XT, aber auch nur so 10-15%. Wenn du den günstigeren PC nimmst, dann macht der vielleicht etwas früher "schlapp", was die Grafikkarte angeht, aber dann holst du ne neue für 250-500€ und kannst alles wieder auf maximalen Details spielen.


----------



## db1986 (1. Juli 2020)

Sorry ich nochmals, habe mir eure Antworten genaustens angeschaut und mich nochmals auf die Suche gemacht und bin jetzt auf folgendes Model gestossen zum Preis von ca. EUR 1600

SilentiumPC - Armis AR7 
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, 8x 3.9GHz, 32MB L3-Cache 
MSI B550 Tomahawk | AMD B550
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 8GB | Sapphire Nitro+
16GB DDR4-3200 KLEVV Cras X RGB | 2x 8GB 
1TB Samsung 860 EVO | bis zu 550 MB/s lesen 
650W - Corsair RMx Series 2018 | Vollmodular

Was ist davon zu halten? Habe ich da die nächsten Jahren viel Freude am Gamen hohem Niveau?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> Sorry ich nochmals, habe mir eure Antworten genaustens angeschaut und mich nochmals auf die Suche gemacht und bin jetzt auf folgendes Model gestossen zum Preis von ca. EUR 1600
> 
> SilentiumPC - Armis AR7
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, 8x 3.9GHz, 32MB L3-Cache
> ...



das hättest du zwar, aber ich finde den sehr teuer...  der zuerst genannte PC mit dem Ryzen 9 wäre schneller und nicht teurer. 

Ein Ryzen 7 3800X kostet um 320€, so ein Mainboard 120€, 16GB RAM ca 70€, die SSD ist nicht mal eine M.2-SSD und kostet ca 100€, Gehäuse und Netzteil kosten zusammen vlt. 100-150€. Und eine ordentliche RX 5700 XT kostet 450€. Das sind dann eher um die 1200€. Und rein von der Leistung her wäre ein 3700X kaum schwächer, aber 50€ günstiger, daher besser als der 3800X


----------



## db1986 (2. Juli 2020)

so, ich hoffentlich zum letzten Mal 
konnte mein Angebot bei einem anderen schweizer Händler wie folgt zusammenstellen:
Was meint ihr zu den gewählten Komponenten?

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X - max 4.40GHz - 8C/16T
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO - weiss
16GB - (2x 8GB) - 3600MHz - CL18 - Trident Z Neo RGB
1TB - Crucial MX500
Asus TUF Gaming B550M Plus WiFi
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil - Silent Mode - 8GB
7.1 HD Onboard Soundkarte
550W - 80+ Gold - Seasonic FOCUS GX-550
Be quiet! Pure Base 500 - schwarz - schallgedämmt

Dies zum Preis ca. 1600 Euro, sind halt schweizer Preise  darum bewertet das nicht, sondern lediglich den Inhalt


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> so, ich hoffentlich zum letzten Mal
> konnte mein Angebot bei einem anderen schweizer Händler wie folgt zusammenstellen:
> Was meint ihr zu den gewählten Komponenten?
> 
> ...


naja, wenn es bei euch so teuer ist, dann ist das halt so. Gut ist der PC auf jeden Fall.

 Aber der eine PC mit dem Ryzen 9 und einer 2070 Super war ja nicht teurer als die beiden letztgenannten PCs - das ist seltsam, denn ein Ryzen 9 und eine 2070 Super sind an sich deutlich teurer als ein Ryzen 7 und eine 5700 XT, so um die 200-300€ mehr. Aber vlt. war der Rest der Ausstattung halt nicht so gut.


----------



## db1986 (4. Juli 2020)

Wo merke ich da den Unterschied zwischen z.Bsp. RAM 16 GB 3600 MHz und z.Bsp. 32 GB mit 3200 oder 3400 MHz RAM?

Wo liegt da der Mehrwert fürs Gamen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2020)

db1986 schrieb:


> Wo merke ich da den Unterschied zwischen z.Bsp. RAM 16 GB 3600 MHz und z.Bsp. 32 GB mit 3200 oder 3400 MHz RAM?
> 
> Wo liegt da der Mehrwert fürs Gamen?


 Derzeit merkst du davon nichts, bzw. wenn, dann wären 16GB mit 3600 besser als 32 mit nur 3200, aber das bewegt sich in einem Bereich, in dem du vlt bei 60 FPS dann eben 61-62 FPS hast. Mehr als 16GB wirst du auf absehbare Zeit nicht benötigen, aber falls du 32GB nimmst und etwas weniger Takt, hast du halt länger gesichert Deine Ruhe.


----------



## hunterseyes (6. Juli 2020)

WEis ja nicht, in wie weit das hier noch aktuell ist, aber da konnte man das vom Text her gut verständlich durchlesen.

https://www.zockergear.de/wieviel-ram-gaming/




Herbboy schrieb:


> Derzeit merkst du davon nichts, bzw. wenn, dann wären 16GB mit 3600 besser als 32 mit nur 3200, aber das bewegt sich in einem Bereich, in dem du vlt bei 60 FPS dann eben 61-62 FPS hast. Mehr als 16GB wirst du auf absehbare Zeit nicht benötigen, aber falls du 32GB nimmst und etwas weniger Takt, hast du halt länger gesichert Deine Ruhe.



Kann man dazu mehr Schreiben bzw diese folgende Aussage, die ich gefunden habe, bestätigen oder dementieren?

->





> Noctua2019-09-27 15:41:48
> Das 16 GB fürs Spielen reichen, kann ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Bei mir sind vor ein paar Jahren (zB Division, Wildlands oder auch Cities: Skylines) viele Spiele wegen RAM-Mangel abgeschmiert und erst das Upgrade auf 32 GB hat das Problem gelöst. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich 2 Bildschirme mit WQHD an einer Grafikkarte mit 11 GB VRAM angeschlossen und dazu den virtuellen RAM in Windows deaktiviert habe.



Quelle: https://ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de/ram-vergleich-wie-viel-arbeitsspeicher-brauche-ich


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Da hat wohl eher was mit dem RAM vorher nicht gestimmt, oder mit seinen Einstellungen. Man braucht niemals für die genannten Games mehr als 16GB RAM, das ist Unsinn.


----------



## db1986 (6. Juli 2020)

Um das ganze Thema jetzt noch abzuschliessen, dass wird mein neuer PC werden.
Irgend ein zweiter Lüfter wird vorne am Gehäuse noch verbaut. Habe mich jetzt für ein Tower entschieden mit einer Glasfront damit auch die Farben der RAM/GK zu sehen sind.
Bewusst nicht für 32 GB RAM entschieden, da aktuell nicht notwendig und später dann auf bessere neuere RAM's erhöhen.

Vielen Dank für eure wertvollen Tipps. Hoffe werde einige Jahre freude daran haben beim Gamen.

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X - max 4.40GHz - 8C/16T
Luft: Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO - weiss
16GB - (2x 8GB) - 3600MHz - CL18 - Trident Z Neo RGB
1TB - Crucial MX500
Asus TUF Gaming B550M Plus WiFi - 8xUSB - 2.5G LAN - 1xHDMI+DP - WLAN
6 + Bluetooth
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT - 8GB
7.1 HD Onboard Soundkarte
550W - 80+ Gold - Seasonic FOCUS GX-550
be Quiet! Pure Base 500 Window - schwarz


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2020)

Je nach Anspruch an die dann jeweils neuesten Games musst du halt in 2, 3 oder auch erst 4-5 Jahren mal die Grafikkarte wechseln. Als Lüfter am besten einen mit 140mm, wenn das Gehäuse es zulässt, und nicht zu viel Drehzahl. Vorne braucht man nicht viel, es geht theoretisch sogar ganz ohne, da der hintere Lüfter für nen Unterdruck sorgt und Luft auch so ins Gehäuse gesaugt wird.


----------



## hunterseyes (29. Juli 2020)

> Der Nachteil beim 9700 ist, dass er nur 6 Kerne und Threads hat - das würde ich mit Blick auf die neuen Konsolen, die bei Games dann mehr und mehr "viele Threads" auch nutzen wollen, zu wenig erachten.



Kann ich da nochmal zum Verständnis nachfrage? Was hat der PC bzw die Konfigurationen mit den Konsolen gemein? Werden die Spiele nicht eh separat entworfen für die unterschiedlichen Endgeräte? Wäre es dann überhaupt sinnvoll, auf amd zu gehen nur wegen der Threats, wenn man zb nur ältere oder aktuelle Games zockt? (Ich zb werde auch die nächsten 10 Jahre bei archeage unchained und GW2 bleiben)


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Kann ich da nochmal zum Verständnis nachfrage? Was hat der PC bzw die Konfigurationen mit den Konsolen gemein? Werden die Spiele nicht eh separat entworfen für die unterschiedlichen Endgeräte? Wäre es dann überhaupt sinnvoll, auf amd zu gehen nur wegen der Threats, wenn man zb nur ältere oder aktuelle Games zockt? (Ich zb werde auch die nächsten 10 Jahre bei archeage unchained und GW2 bleiben)


... die neuen Konsolen sind dem PC deutlich näher als früher, die Hardware könnte fast in einem PC verbaut sein.

D.h. das Multiplattformspiele, so die Hoffnung, auch auf die Verwendung von mehreren CPU-Kernen profitieren werden. Im Augenblick ist eine möglichst hohe Taktfrequenz immer noch wichtiger als die Anzahl der CPU-Kerne, der Sweetspot der meisten Spiele dürfte so bei 4-8 Kernen liegen. Alles darüber ist sogar kontraproduktiv.

AMD mit der aktuellen Ryzen-Generation ist schon nicht verkehrt. Man bekommt viel Rechenkraft für relativ wenig Geld ... nur ob das in Hinblick auf Multiplattformtitel eine Investition lohnt? Keine Ahnung, das wird sich zeigen wenn PS5 & Xbox Series X und deren Spiele verfügbar sind.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Kann ich da nochmal zum Verständnis nachfrage? Was hat der PC bzw die Konfigurationen mit den Konsolen gemein? Werden die Spiele nicht eh separat entworfen für die unterschiedlichen Endgeräte?


 Nein, die Games entstehen ja in der Entwicklung auch an PCs, und die XBox One hat zB ein leicht angepasstes Windows 10. Das ist sich im Kern also sehr ähnlich, die Games werden nicht von Grund auf für PC und Konsole parallel anders gemacht. Die Basis der Games ist eben auch wichtig für die CPU-Leistung, d.h. die Basis des Games braucht eine bestimmte CPU-Power, die derzeit noch auf der PS4 und Xbox One basiert, und zwar auch was das Nutzen der Kerne angeht - die höheren Details am PC kommen dann zu >90% von der Grafikkartenpower. Daher kanns du mit 5-6 Jahre alten CPU auch neueste Games immer noch sehr gut spielen.

Natürlich sind die Games nicht identisch, das läuft ja mit den Hybrid-Chips bei den Konsolen dann schon anders, und OS und Hardware sind auf "Gaming" optimiert. Aber mit den neuen Konsolen werden die Entwickler dann mutmaßlich mehr Kerne nutzen, was sie vorher AUCH deswegen nur selten getan haben, da am PC viele nur 4 Kerne bzw sogar nur 4 Threads zur Verfügung hatten. Durch die neue Konsolen-Gen wird es vermutlich nen kleinen Schub geben, und durch das Nutzen des "Mehr" an Kernen wird das auch bei PCs dazu führen, dass man besser 6 Kerne und 12 Threads hat als weniger. Gleichzeitig werde mehr als 8 Kerne und 16 Threads aber weiterhin unnötig sein. 

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass weiterhin für viele Jahre 4-8 Threads völlig reichen. Aber ich würde keine CPU mit nur 4-8 Threads kaufen. 6 Kerne und 12 Threads aber passen, das bietet ja auch Intel mit den 10000ern inzwischen zu einem guten Preis.


----------

